# Bulle's Eye



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

Just got home from shooting in a Bull's Eye league. Used my new Ruger P89.(been using my XD 45 ACP Tactical) Boy! I SUCK! Couldn't hit even close @ 15 yds. 7 & 25 weren't that great,either. Oh,well. I guess I'd better practice with it a lot more. :?


----------

